# XMule schmiert immer ab...



## Samanosuke (30. August 2004)

Hi

Habe gerade Xmule installiert und sobald ich es mit nem Server verbinden will, stürzt sie mir immer ab....ohne nen Fehlermeldung oder was.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## JohannesR (30. August 2004)

Hinterlaesst der Prozess eine core.$RANDOM_NUMBER-Datei? Wenn nicht, geben die Logfiles was her? Stimmen die Permissions? Stimmt die Config? Ist es eine Neu-Installation oder eine Erst-Installation?


----------



## Samanosuke (30. August 2004)

Es hinterlässt gar nichts, aber es ist eine Erst-Installation. Von der Permissions her müsste es stimmen.


----------



## JohannesR (30. August 2004)

Welche Distribution, welche Version von xMule? Schonmal den mldonkey probiert?


----------



## Samanosuke (31. August 2004)

Suse 9.1 Prof mit Xmule 1.6.1. werde mal wohl oder schlecht mit mdonkey versuchen


----------



## JohannesR (31. August 2004)

Aus den Sourcen gebaut oder als Binary geladen?

An alle: Wenn man diese Informationen von vornherein gibt kann es mit der Hilfe viel, viel schneller gehen.


----------

